# Darn you Dan (Runningwolf)



## joea132 (Oct 2, 2012)

A while back in saw Dan's cool rollaway tool chest of wine making equipment and the seed was planted. Today I went to Harbor Freight and bought a beautiful 5 drawer chest and loaded all of my equipment in. Here's a few pictures. Dan your advice is welcome, I'm sure you've learned a trick or two. 

I was amazed how much room it saved. I had a card table with everything laid out but I had to make room for a new 300L stainless fermenter. I loaded everything from the table and more onto the chest! Thanks again for the awesome idea, who's gonna be the next cool kid to jump on the bandwagon?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2012)

Standing tall, Joe! I have a rollaway tool chest for my transfer pump and all its goodies. The only problem is that the casters are a pain. It is a cheap one so it does not seem to have ball bearing swivels. I have to replace them. 

I really like your set up. Got some serious "gold" tied up in that equipment.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2012)

Liking the whole tool box idea but coveting the 300L SS Fermentor!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 2, 2012)

Joe thanks for the kind words. It is one of the handiest things around for $200 (craftsman). As you know you can get a less expensive one but I wanted to make sure the drawers were the right depth for large beakers and etc. I added a Pine table top to mine a bit larger than the box itself for a work space. I actually added a four gang electrical outlet to it with a long extention cord also. You can get little plastic organizers in the kitchen dept at walmart to help organize it.


----------



## joea132 (Oct 2, 2012)

I scored that chest for $160. I wasn't sold on it until I checked the floor model out. The base level was garbage but this one was perfect. I like the idea of an electrical box. I'm waiting on word for a new house so I don't want to do anything until I hear on that. 

Rocky, I've got a major winemaking problem Haha. Way too much money sitting in the basement.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought I was the only one with a cool wife that would actually let me buy a rollaway just for winemaking in the basement, she padded the drawers for me and put in some deviders for hydrometers and calculators,though not quite big enough to put a laptop in it but it does get wireless  CC


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Cracked there is one thing I am missing in my production area in the basement that I think Ibglowin has. Thats a flat screen tv. It would make winemaking so much easier during a good show or game.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yea. Can't beat a 32" LED backlit LCD with NFL REDZone as well as AppleTV and over 1000 movies right at your fingertips..... 

Now I just need MORE room!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes Sire, Mike is into wine making in a big way. I used to think that was a framed picture above his flat screen. It is actually a window into his barrel aging area!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking good there joe. IM betting there are a few of my.items in there! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 4, 2012)

That actually is the outer wall on the end of the house....... Hmmmm ,perhaps the barrel room expansion some day as I have about 20ft to the lot line! LOL



Rocky said:


> Yes Sire, Mike is into wine making in a big way. I used to think that was a framed picture above his flat screen. It is actually a window into his barrel aging area!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 4, 2012)

Glowin, 

I have one of those too, only I got one of those wall mount-swivel brackets to save on counter space.

johnT.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 4, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> That actually is the outer wall on the end of the house....... Hmmmm ,perhaps the barrel room expansion some day as I have about 20ft to the lot line! LOL



that's to the lot line proper support and tunneling skills and you can go past that line without the neighbor knowing, of course you would have to pump the concrete in but its well worth it and its only money 

the roller box seems to be a good idea, i better not try it yet the ol lady will shoot me, she hasn't seen my new carboy yet every time i go to work shes like  as i drive away lol


----------



## winemom (Oct 4, 2012)

What are the little electronic devices on some of the carboys?


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm liking the stainless tanks. Unfortunately I would have to re-pour most of the concrete in the wine area of the basement to use one. The disadvantage of a 109 year old house. Low ceilings and sloped floors. I could always just pour a level pad for the tank. LOL always something to consider.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 4, 2012)

winemom said:


> What are the little electronic devices on some of the carboys?



Thermometers.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 4, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Glowin,
> 
> I have one of those too, only I got one of those wall mount-swivel brackets to save on counter space.
> 
> johnT.


 
You guys are killing. I really want one.


----------



## joea132 (Oct 4, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> You guys are killing. I really want one.



Woot.com occasionally has killer deals on flat screens. And $5 to ship!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2012)

Small flatscreens are not nearly as expensive as they used to be. It is REAL nice to have football and winemaking at the same time......

UUUh, UUUUh, UUUUUUH.. (Tim Allen grunt).


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 5, 2012)

I snagged that 32" LCD last Xmas at Costco. I am usually pretty good about impulse buys at that place but that TV was only $229 with an instant rebate! It is a Handspree but has a Samsung LED panel. To die for HD picture. Just stunning. I really only wanted a 21" but the ones they had were more expensive and not as good as this guy. I have over the air HD as well as Dish Network on it plus the AppleTV so no shortage of stuff to watch or listen to (Sirius/XM) as well with Dish. I like your idea John of the wall mount! This would free up a few feet more of counter top space. Just have to find room for the (someday dream barrel room)!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 5, 2012)

I realize this is off topic, but isn't technology great?! I recall buying a 19" portable Zenith TV in 1976 for $329, CRT technology. Today that would be about $1250 and Mike bought a 32" LCD (better picture, more reliable, larger, etc) for $229. Amazing.


----------

